# Attention Seeking "Nervous" Behaviors



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

I adopted both of my dogs at separate times when they were around 12 weeks old, and since then they have lived ridiculously spoiled lives. My lack of knowledge of raising dogs made these two into 'I do what I please when I please' type of attitude. Since pretty much they never had to work for anything they wanted. 

They have always been attention seeking hogs for the most part, to the point where they will go to extremes to get the things they desire. 

Bear and Wolf would put the 'Young & the Restless' to shame.

Bear being the worst, and his new series of attention seeking *'nervous & anxious'* behaviors started to begin on the first day of basic training after he watched another dog get attention for doing it.

He just wants the treat, and be done with it, or he wants attention, but doesn't want to be redirected to work for it. So instead, he has learned how to* 'exaggeratedly cower'* in such a way to get sympathetic attention, and to 'fake a limp' to get out of whatever he doesn't want to do or be told.

I bought it for several days and even took him out of class to take him to the vet...100% healthy, even the vet was confused since Bear has been a long time patient of his and has never shown this type of behavior all his life (2 year old dog) 

When we got home, I saw Bear running full force at a bird in the back yard, jumping on Mr. Sage when he came home, and barking at the neighborhood dogs as if he was Mr. Thugs-A-Lot. 

Then I tried to test it for myself, so I asked him to sit so I can put his leash on...licking and cowering. 

When I approach his crate to feed him, licking all day until I unlock the door. 

When I ask him to sit, puppy eyes. 

When I say no, he shivers like a hunched wet cat. 

If someone gives him the slightest glance, he'll pull on the leash to say hi to the nearest person, or cry to be cuddled.

Lick lick lick lick lick lick lick lick shiver lick lick lick lick. 

Don't even get me started when we're in public, it even gets worse. He will go so far as to put on a show, to the point he will *yawn really hard to a screaming point* to get someone to just look at him. But as SOON as you welcome him to say hello...instant super dog.

Not a shiver, yawn, lick, whine, bark, howl in sight. It's just attention, and when he doesn't get it, he will go act like he's dying. Otherwise he'll pull on the leash to say hi to the nearest person, or cry to be cuddled, or show signs of nervousness when he desires something. 

Now currently, he's cowering in the farthest corner in his crate because I will not let him sleep on my bed anymore. And he's whining every time he exhales, and now in my peripheral vision I can see him watching and waiting for my eye contact. If I give it to him, it will get worse. 

What do I do? I'm getting so frustrated because every time I want to work on something basic (focus, sit, stay, down, come, walkies) he does his show, and now Wolf, who never showed a nervous twitch in his life, is starting to pick up on it too. 

I don't want to cater and reinforce the behavior so it will get worse, so how to I get past it without giving in? It's not like I'm working with a nervous dog who's been this way all his life, I'm working with a smart dog who knows how to work the system. 

How do I put my foot down and let him know that the type of behavior he is choosing to communicate to me with isn't and will not work?


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Lift chin, turn head and yawn.

Ignore dog and do you own thing.

Never get frustrated.

Maybe the dog needs a different approach. 

Stop the Nilif. Make the training exciting. Check Cesar Millan and Tyler Muto on dogmanship.


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you so much MadLab, I subscribed to his channel and taking notes. I'm trying my best to not get frustrated, so far I think my boys are picking up that I'm not giving into their every whim and I'm ignoring all of their undesired behaviors. I just never thought spoiling them would turn them into such high demanding pups, but that's my fault so I def learned from my lessons. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

